# 2012 VW Golf GT 2.0 litre (140bhp)



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I hired this from the dealer last week & initially I asked for a 'GTD' but as that was out on loan I ended up with this very nice 'GT' (brand new '12' plate too!)

Had it for 3 days & covered 163miles in it, such a nice car.
I was impressed with the precise steering, handles very well (even on corners it grips like it's on rails), I love the quick acceleration it's capable of, has tinted glass in back 2 windows (lovely touch), cruise control, Bluetooth phone kit, nice big 18" alloys - just an overall impressive car in my opinion.

Really struggled to give the keys back as I got a bit attached to the car! 

Took some pictures.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is this your's, I really like the new mk6 golfs, but they are expensive, smooth drive and power.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Wouldn't have accepted it, you asked for a GTD


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Is this your's, I really like the new mk6 golfs, but they are expensive, smooth drive and power.


No this isn't mine, it was just hired as I wanted to see what each engine of the MK6 Golf range is like......this is the winner so far...helps being a diesel too.

I'm looking at buying a MK6 Golf later in the year as I am really impressed with them - I've driven a few of them in various trims & so far the 'GTD' & the 'GT' are the winners....on power certainly.

They are expensive yes, but I do think VW is trying to swing Vags to the more 'premium' side these days therefore warranting the reason for the price of them?

It's certainly got lots of torque & power - it's hard not to speed in it!!! :lol:  :car: :driver:



alan_mcc said:


> Wouldn't have accepted it, you asked for a GTD


Yes but the only other one they had was an 'S' - didn't want that as it's a base model....yes ok I'm a snob!! :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I think this one is a gtd, VW make it confusing with the models, the new ones are gtd, the older ones were gt tdi's.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> No this isn't mine, it was just hired as I wanted to see what each engine of the MK6 Golf range is like......this is the winner so far...helps being a diesel too.
> 
> I'm looking at buying a MK6 Golf later in the year as I am really impressed with them - I've driven a few of them in various trims & so far the 'GTD' & the 'GT' are the winners....on power certainly.
> 
> ...


If I had this car for a few days, it will getting ripped to bits 

They are quick and smooth, and better sound proofed than the older versions :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

No NO NO classic hire car trick charge you for best car then drop the D hope they refunded you 140hp my honda lawn more close to that LOL i hope this has not made your Golf addication worse


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Not being 'into' golfs, I would have a hard time telling this apart from the base model.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with the above, it doesn't look right in silver at all either (no offence to any owners on here). I would've asked for my money back or arranged a date where you could have the GTD.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> I think this one is a gtd, VW make it confusing with the models, the new ones are gtd, the older ones were gt tdi's.


I'm pretty sure this is a 'GT' mate. The newer released 'GTD's have a different alloy wheel style to these ones (Vancouver style) & it doesn't have the GTD badge integrated on the front left hand side of the grill.












Trip tdi said:


> If I had this car for a few days, it will getting ripped to bits
> 
> They are quick and smooth, and better sound proofed than the older versions :thumb:


Like your style!! :thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

GT has the 140bhp diesel engine whereas the GTD has the 170bhp diesel - so if you're looking at buying a GTD then you've been short changed on this occasion.

140 engine is OK though - I have it in the Superb and it is certainly quick, although not as quick as the 170!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> I hope this has not made your Golf addication worse?


Haha, nothing will change my opinion of the MK6 Golf's....to me, VW have got this one spot on - it's the smartest MK of Golf they've made.



SteveyG said:


> Not being 'into' golfs, I would have a hard time telling this apart from the base model.


Very well. But the base models for starters have wheeltrims & smaller tyres, it also doesn't have the tinted glass & the overall sporty look that this one has.



alan_mcc said:


> I agree with the above, it doesn't look right in silver at all either (no offence to any owners on here). I would've asked for my money back or arranged a date where you could have the GTD.


I am going to try out the GTD soon, it's just they only have one demonstrator of that & it's not going to be back for a while.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I was impressed with the precise steering, handles very well (even on corners it grips like it's on rails), I love the quick acceleration it's capable of, - just an overall impressive car in my opinion.


It'll be the first 2wd golf that does handle well then! You need to get out and drive something that handles properly and is properly quick. 
I'd have had a hissy fit if I'd booked a GTD and they gave me an underpowered gt spec too.


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Very well. But the base models for starters have wheeltrims & smaller tyres, it also doesn't have the tinted glass & the overall sporty look that this one has.


sporty i am sorry but i think it looks anything but sporty just looks like a other boring golf i am not saying its rubbish just looks like a run of the mill golf to me


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

evil kegs said:


> sporty i am sorry but i think it looks anything but sporty just looks like a other boring golf i am not saying its rubbish just looks like a run of the mill golf to me


This. There is nothing sporty about the looks of that car.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

evil kegs said:


> sporty i am sorry but i think it looks anything but sporty just looks like a other boring golf i am not saying its rubbish just looks like a run of the mill golf to me


Very well, it's your opinion at the end of the day - it's not going to be everyones cup of tea.

But I like it & that's the main thing.

What do you think of the 'R' then, does that look boring to you considering it's a top of the range spec?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Even the R is a little staid, it doesn't stand out as being vastly different from the shopping models.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

bigmc said:


> It'll be the first 2wd golf that does handle well then! You need to get out and drive something that handles properly and is properly quick.
> I'd have had a hissy fit if I'd booked a GTD and they gave me an underpowered gt spec too.


This.

Golfs are a cracking 'run of the mill' car but the handling is pretty dire. I've owned mk 4 & mk 5 variants of the GT diesel & both have been wallowy/understeery, no confidnece in the corners.

But hey if you like it :thumb:


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

The R is nice, but anyone who pays £35k+ for a Golf needs their head checking IMO.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

More like £40K by the time it's specced up well.


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

the gtd fog lights aren't round they are the same as a gti and the standard interior is check like a gti, go and look on the vw site and see the difference in price on the car configurator,i've bn looking to change my mk5 gt sport for a mk6 or wait a bit longer till the gtd prices drop.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

evil kegs said:


> sporty i am sorry but i think it looks anything but sporty just looks like a other boring golf i am not saying its rubbish just looks like a run of the mill golf to me


Exactly what I mean. It at least needs a bit of a spoiler, or skirts, sporty grilles or something.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That looks like the gt to me, it should have the sports seats with alcantara centres, the gtd is different, it's effectively a diesel gti, with the same style body kit and the interior is a plain grey tartan. If you have paid for a gtd then that's what they should have given you, just ask for a refund, you can always book a test drive via the vw website, vw changed their test drive fleet around 2 years ago, basically they don't have a field of demos (like ford and vauxhall ) instead they make sure dealers have adequate cars available.

The golf isn't the best car in the world but does go about sits job well, I've only had one complaint from someone about them as our company cars, but if you like it then that's all that matters


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes Steve, this one is the GT, it has leather heated seats, heated wingmirror glass & a whole load more bells & whistles.

The GTD has that little bit more spec in it, but I was quite surprised just how bland the GTs spec is, I expected a lot more in it for a £20,000 + car.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

resists the urge to say so you took her out on your date in it? sorry it had to be said or asked...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> resists the urge to say so you took her out on your date in it? sorry it had to be said or asked...


Yup, sure did - she got in & said "ooh leather seats!" - I won't tell you what I nearly said to her.......too rude to say!! :lol: :lol:

Then once I got going in it she was loving the speed of the car & kept pressing the heated seats button for both her & me.......I'm there with a burning ar$ehole & she's just sat there giggling! :wall:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Yup, sure did - she got in & said "ooh leather seats!" - I won't tell you what I nearly said to her.......too rude to say!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Then once I got going in it she was loving the speed of the car & kept pressing the heated seats button for both her & me.......I'm there with a burning ar & she's just sat there giggling! :wall:


i think i would prefer cold leather if i was screwing her down.

i believe this thread is now in free fall.


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Considering it started off being about a rented diesel Golf, I'd say it's better this way lol


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

She was loving the speed in a 140bhp Golf Diesel? 

Christ man, next time rent a Bugatti and she'll be 'at your service'! :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> She was loving the speed in a 140bhp Golf Diesel?
> 
> Christ man, next time rent a Bugatti and she'll be 'at your service'! :lol:


he will take her to the service station....and no i do not mean servicing her


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think if VW hear's about this they will be marketing it's rental cars better. something like this, Can't get a date to shy to ask and not very good at tossing bottle's let the new Golf break the ice for a week end of hot bums LOL


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> he will take her to the service station....and no i do not mean servicing her


I'll take her to Ethiopia if it means getting to smash her back doors in! :lol:



Derekh929 said:


> I think if VW hear's about this they will be marketing it's rental cars better. something like this, Can't get a date to shy to ask and not very good at tossing bottle's let the new Golf break the ice for a week end of hot bums LOL


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

You will have to set up your own twitter account and you can update on more regular basis, with all the golf Boy followers, but no photo's in Skanties please leave that for the ladies


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

You hired a diseasel golf and thought it handled well??...christ!!!!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> i believe this thread is now in free fall.


:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> :thumb:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> You hired a diseasel golf and thought it handled well??...christ!!!!


Ross??


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

mert??


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> She was loving the speed in a 140bhp Golf Diesel?
> 
> Christ man, next time rent a Bugatti and she'll be 'at your service'! :lol:


He might have been hoping for the same effect as the Toyota drifting girl :driver:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> mert??


You're secretly married to who?!
Who wants to organise a night of beers with us.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

back on topic briefly ...

http://selectseries.avis.co.uk/avs/19/vw/golf+cabriolet


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That's quite cool that Cabriolet Steve, not a bad price per day either - just a pity the excess is £950!!! :doublesho 

I've seen a few of these kicking about on the road these days, seem to be a popular convertible like the 1 Series Convertible was/is.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> You're secretly married to who?!
> Who wants to organise a night of beers with us.


ahh thursday might be a good day if not next thursday mate.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I've seen a few of these kicking about on the road these days, seem to be a popular convertible like the 1 Series Convertible was/is.


really????


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

the cheap price is based on a 28 rental though  excess isn't a problem, just leave your card details and then use questor insurance, it reduce the excess down to £0


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> really????


If you drive round on the roads, you will see them - it's just a case of opening your eyes............... 

:lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> the cheap price is based on a 28 rental though  excess isn't a problem, just leave your card details and then use questor insurance, it reduce the excess down to £0


Thanks for that, good to know you can bring the excess down to £0 - never heard of Questor though.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> If you drive round on the roads, you will see them - it's just a case of opening your eyes...............


Not seen any cabriolets around here. Where are you based?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Not seen any cabriolets around here. Where are you based?


When I've flown into airports they're usually lurking around the rental compounds, they look quite snazzy in the flesh.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

PugIain said:


> Ross??


Where?? :doublesho


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Well you can for any diesel from the model line up from VW, depends what spec you want plus body styling plus wheels as well along with body-colour.

I say on new diesels, especially in the VAG line and German market, they respond to engine chipping very well, so it's smooth, and you have more pulling power through the gears and rev range, makes a difference.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> When I've flown into airports they're usually lurking around the rental compounds, they look quite snazzy in the flesh.


Ah that's different


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Ah that's different


What do you mean?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think most of them do them .... Thrifty might be cheap though, i know our local branch has one in the yard.... you can also get a hefty deposit contribution from VW and 3 years 0% which makes me think they ain't selling.

there are some cracking lease rates too ..

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co.uk/offer.php?id=1312

I can never get my head around paying out all that money and not owning anything, although in reality its no worse than losing the depreciation.

As for questor, i've used them for a couple of years, never made a claim but it covers you for tyres and windscreens, its about £3 per day or you can buy an annual.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Got to say, theres a lot of VAG haters around on the forum lately :lol:

I love my Golf, but it handles like a boat, by no means a "good handling car", sorry and all that.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

GR33N said:


> Got to say, theres a lot of VAG haters around on the forum lately :lol:


Not haters,just not fans.
I tend to reserve my hard ons for my mrs and not cars!  (unless its something cool)


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

I've got the big brother to the diesel golf and she handles like she's on rails for sure. I've never felt more guaranteed to be going where I point it. Have a look at the a3 if you want a gtd, I found the golf could be more expensive with certain specs!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

audigex said:


> Have a look at the a3 if you want a gtd, I found the golf could be more expensive with certain specs!


What trim do you have your A3 in - is it S-Line?

What engine do you have in yours & what's the bhp?

The A3's are nice to drive yes, had a go in a few of them - not sure whether it's considered a small car or not?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I had the sline a3 and it's the worst car I've ever owned, the best quote I've ever seen about its suspension was it will make you pi55 blood


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> I had the sline a3 and it's the worst car I've ever owned, the best quote I've ever seen about its suspension was it will make you pi55 blood


I thought they'd got them a lot better in recent years? A good number of years ago we had an Audi A2 TDi SE. It went in for service and they gave us a TDi Sport (forerunner to the S-Line).

If we'd test drove a sport before an SE, we'd never have bought one. We're not sure if it had springs, or just granite blocks.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mine was a 2006 S Line on 18's the suspension was awful, no movement what so ever in the springs, but strangly the shocks felt like they could never control the wheels. If you hit a bump or dip it was your spine that absorbed it. Even my Cupra on Eibach springs has a much softer ride. I think it was 1 month in to ownership that i decided I hated the car, a combination of suspension, awful DSG jerkiness and a big fat helping of dullness and my boredom for diesel saw it gone in just over a year along with £7000 of my hard earned pounds


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

The mk6 (IMO of course) does not ride well on 18s. I've had a couple of GTs on 18s, one on 17s and my boss has a GTD on standard 17s. It's much nicer on 17s and the GTD is a nice car. Nice interior, lovely engine, looks like a GTI (if you don't want a GTI for some bizarre reason or 'tax purposes'). However, it's not really that much different inside to my much cheaper Octavia.



bigmc said:


> Even the R is a little staid, it doesn't stand out as being vastly different from the shopping models.


That's part of it's appeal for me. They do look like 'just' a Golf, but they do go very well, however....



Certi said:


> The R is nice, but anyone who pays £35k+ for a Golf needs their head checking IMO.


...agreed.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well.......

I hired one of these again for the weekend (just for the hell of it, until I get my own one very soon) exact same car as a few months ago...only this time I got a white one. 

Don't usually like white cars but I really do like this one in white.....really stands out!

Drove down to Carlisle today just for something to do & then back..........all in all covered around 284miles in it so far. Pulls like a train, plenty or power & torque.

Oh, and I gave it a wash last night before I left. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

WTF is going on!!!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes I know I am obsessed with Golf's!! :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You really should hire something more exciting, or go to Amsterdam or something ..... :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

If I was hiring a car it would not be a dull German hatchback.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> You really should hire something more exciting, or go to Amsterdam or something ..... :thumb:


I'd love something like a Merc or Beemer but a little too expensive. 

Maybe try something like a Focus next time?



Ross said:


> If I was hiring a car it would not be a dull German hatchback.


Not even a Scirocco?


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

can you not hire something a bit more exciting like the gti or the R? lol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

pee said:


> can you not hire something a bit more exciting like the gti or the R? lol


Haha!

I could & may well do next time.......the 'R' I fear would just drink fuel like there's no tomorrow. :doublesho Even though it's same engine size as GTI....still heard it's hard on fuel.

I do like the GTI but as they're both 2.0 litres.....not sure which one I would go for.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ross said:


> If I was hiring a car it would not be a dull German hatchback.


But the "dull German hatchback" would **** all over you :detailer:

Hire the R not hugely fast but sounds good for a 4 pot.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Haha!
> 
> I could & may well do next time.......the 'R' I fear would just drink fuel like there's no tomorrow. :doublesho Even though it's same engine size as GTI....still heard it's hard on fuel.
> 
> I do like the GTI but as they're both 2.0 litres.....not sure which one I would go for.


It's a hire car only one tank of fuel, it's not like you have to live with it. Hire cars should be something to get you to the airport, a business trip or for fun. If its for fun it should be something that's either impractical for daily use or to expensive to run normally:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> But the "dull German hatchback" would **** all over you :detailer:
> 
> Hire the R not hugely fast but sounds good for a 4 pot.


Evo mag had the GTI 35 Golf and it had clutch failure at 10 thousand miles


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Golf-Fan where you from? I reconise your first lot of pictures at the monument off the Hill of Row...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

VW Golf Fan, have you brought your car, is it Metallic black or solid Black.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


>


Jeez...id get that back asap. :doublesho

The roof is dented and something wrong with the A-Pillar


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> VW Golf Fan, have you brought your car, is it Metallic black or solid Black.


I went for Solid Black as the Pearlescent (which I wanted preferably) was four hundred quid extra.



RD55 DUN said:


> Jeez...id get that back asap. :doublesho
> 
> The roof is dented and something wrong with the A-Pillar


:lol: that was me messing about with photoshop - it isn't really dented or the pillar twisted.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

RD55 DUN said:


> Jeez...id get that back asap. :doublesho
> 
> The roof is dented and something wrong with the A-Pillar


I was nodding off on here, and my back had a fast reflex with the neck as well, thought I'm suffering from a serious slip disc from seeing your photo :lol:

You crack me up 

Congratualtions, these are great cars, Soild Black looks the business when polished highly :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I went for Solid Black as the Pearlescent (which I wanted preferably) was four hundred quid extra.


You probably could have paid for that after hiring all these golfs.


----------

